# Need Suggestions on buying LED TV/3D TV



## ajayritik (Mar 11, 2012)

Guys I'm planning to buy a LED TV or 3D TV and have checked  various models. I'm thinking about 42". I'm not much of a techie guy so really can't give you much of idea as to what I should look for.

Budget 50k -90k

Can someone help me please?


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 11, 2012)

3D is not worth to buy right now.
So I suggest you to get a LED.
If you look in Samsung you fill find either 40" or 46". Though you can have a look at a 43" Plasma
Have a look at these:
Samsung 46 Inches Full HD LED 46D5500
Samsung 43 Inches HD Plasma PS43D450
Samsung 40 Inches Full HD LED 40D5900
The LEDs I have listed here are smart TVs and you can have to internet directly on your TV also.
The plasma I have listed is only HD and not Full HD but looking at the price of it,its really very good.

There are 2 other LED models also which are good in Samsung 5 series.But the one I have suggested you is the best of all.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 12, 2012)

Guys any more suggestions?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 12, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys any more suggestions?



Sony EX series EX520 I guess 
also panasonic LED (I dnt knw the model no)


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 12, 2012)

^^^^
The samsung one which I have suggested is better than sony.
I have compared both of them.
And also sony LEDs don't play every format through USB like mkv etc. while there is no such kind of problem in samsung


----------



## Sarath (Mar 14, 2012)

I would say ditch 3D for now. It's gimmicky and good for theaters. Will give you a headache if you use it in your TV which is used for prolonged viewing. 

Coming to your choices of TV, I see you have decided to go with LCD technology. 

Sony EX520 would be my preference but the Samsung models given above are equally good. 

All the stuff about internet TV, apps etc look unnecessary to me. Do not pay for features you wont use. 

I would suggest you go to the showroom and audition the TV with some of your movies etc. Take a DVD along with you for comparison. You might notice subtle differences and might be able to choose one. Just hope they are factory calibrated properly. Coz changing the settings one TV can act like another. 

Avoid the Sony NX series, unnecessarily glossy and glaring.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 15, 2012)

Sarath said:


> I would say ditch 3D for now. It's gimmicky and good for theaters. Will give you a headache if you use it in your TV which is used for prolonged viewing.
> 
> Coming to your choices of TV, I see you have decided to go with LCD technology.
> 
> ...



Actually I'm very skeptical this time coz last time I bought Sony Home Theater which doesn't have USB Support and now I have to burn every movie which I watch on a DVD rather than playing it directly using USB Stick.

So considering this experience I thought maybe 3D will be the future so maybe it makes sense to buy 3D now rather than down the line.

What do you mean by LCD Technology? Are you saying compared to Plasma or LED?

I agree completely with you about the internet thing I don't think it's really required.

Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 19, 2012)

I would suggest you not to go for a Sony TV if you are Movie watcher as several formats are not supported by Sony and secondly User Interface of Samsung is better than Sony as well. Go for Samsung.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm stuck between LG 3D TV or Samsung LED TV or Sony LED TV.


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 20, 2012)

My ultimate suggestion for you would be to go for a Samsung Led TV. Sony is not as good when it comes to UI and movie formats and 3D still has some time to spread in the market.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 21, 2012)

Don't go for sony.
And getting a 3D TV is useless.
And if you will compare Other LEDs with Samsung and their features then you will find that Samsung is good.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 21, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Don't go for sony.
> And getting a 3D TV is useless.
> And if you will compare Other LEDs with Samsung and their features then you will find that Samsung is good.



Why would you say 3D TV is useless? Any specific reasons?
I'm surprised that Sony costs lesser than Samsung with almost the same features. I thought it would be other way round.
There should be some strong justification for Samsung to be higher priced!


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 22, 2012)

There are no 3D content available in the market and it will take a long time to come to India.And also if you wanna view 3D content you have to wear glasses which I feel is not a good thing, as one don't feel wearing glasses all the time to view a movie or anything.
If you compare the specs like contrast ratio and all then you will find that samsung is better than sony. And also sony is ruling the market these days so its brand value in Television sector has increased.
And one more reason is sony LCD/LEDs doesn't play many video formats while the Samsung plays almost every format.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 23, 2012)

Need to decide between these three.
*Sony 46EX720 
Samsung 46D6000*
or
*Samsung 46D5500*


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 25, 2012)

Samsung 6 series and sony EX720 series are 3D LEDs.
And I personally suggest that there is no use of buying 3D TVs.
Also all have already suggested you to buy Samsung over Sony.
while the the Samsung 5 series are LEDs.
So now I think I have made it easy for you to decide.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 25, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Also all have already suggested you to buy Samsung over Sony.
> .



Any specific reason? Many people are suggesting the other way around.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 25, 2012)

Sony won't play all the video formats while the samsung plays all formats.
On the other hand when you will compare the other specs also you will find that samsung to be better.
And also look wise Samsung is better


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 26, 2012)

@ajay I completely agree with aroraant. I am a sony EX420 user and I know that even though the Sony TV look beautiful they are not very good if you are a great movie watcher.  And if you search thoroughly then Sony is not cheaper than Samsung, it is the other way round.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 26, 2012)

These are the prices. I don' think Sony is that expensive compared to Samsung.
*
Sony 46EX720 Rs 87k from Sony Center
Samsung 46D6000 from Samsung Rs 87k
or
Samsung 46D5500from Samsung Plaza 79k*

Guys. I'm sure there are many folks out here who have LED/LCD 3D TV's and can share some information. But pretty sad that only two-three guys out there who are helping me decide this.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 26, 2012)

In around 80k you can get the samsung 46D5500 with a 22" L SamsungCD.
So if you are not getting that LCD then the price should be below 70-75k.
And the price of Sony EX720 should be below 85k.
And Samsung 46D6000 should cost you under 90k with 2 3D Glasses and a 22" Samsung LCD.So without that it should cost you around 75-80k


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok Guys finally I bought the  Samsung 46D6000 just a while ago!

Thanks for all your suggestions!


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 29, 2012)

Congrats ajay.
For how much did u got it?


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 29, 2012)

Now need to check what kind of resolution should I look for in movies for 46" TV.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 30, 2012)

If you gonna download it from somewhere then look for Blue Ray Rip Full HD movies


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 30, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Congrats ajay.
> For how much did u got it?



Thanks bro! Your suggestions were really helpful!


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 30, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Thanks bro! Your suggestions were really helpful!



Anytime bro....
BTW you didn't told the price!!!


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 30, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Anytime bro....
> BTW you didn't told the price!!!


The price is 85k


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 30, 2012)

And did you got 3D Glasses and/or 22" LCD with that?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 11, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> And did you got 3D Glasses and/or 22" LCD with that?



Sorry for the late reply. I did get two 3 D Glasses and one 22" LCD TV.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 11, 2012)

^^^^
Thats good, so you got all that for 87k?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 11, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> ^^^^
> Thats good, so you got all that for 87k?



Yes. But that's a secret ok. Don't tell anyone.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 14, 2012)

He he he....Ok
But I should say you got a very good deal


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 15, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> He he he....Ok
> But I should say you got a very good deal



Well Yes maybe.


----------

